# cigar bands



## Maythorn

You make sure you cut them nice and evenly with the paper cutter and then they don't meet evenly on the back or the side or wherever you tape the two ends together.  Need to be trimmed every time because soaps just aren't perfect blocks.  Even with a good smooth pour.

I thought about boxes but then you have to buy adhesive labels or sheets and fit them and the design attractively next to the cutout.  My design I like is too large.  There's no really easy way to package is there?  Unless naked soaps somehow but you'd still have to figure out a way to communicate the ingredients to customers.


----------



## paillo

if you go with cigar bands you MUST give them a very full cure or they will slip off as the soap shrinks during curing.

i like lip-and-tape cello bags, perforated in several spots, with my label on the outside and a pretty stretch ribbon. but that's just me


----------



## Maythorn

I've never seen that Paillo.  It sounds great because the soap is visible and protected yet you can smell it.  Yes cigar bands can't be done ahead and stored that way because they do get loose.  Some soaps take a long time to shrink down.


----------



## melstan775

Here's a boxing place, someone posted this here recently. Maybe you will find it useful: 


http://www.boxcoop.com/?gclid=CKTroKbf67QCFS-RPAod0wYAsQ


----------



## Maythorn

Thanks!  Those look very nice an professional.  I'd never seen a hexagon one which could be for round it says.  See I'm at a crossroads.  I want to buy silicone individual molds but I can't decide on round or oval or rectangle.  This is for the sake of making salt bars too which I love and I've watched the tutorial where the lady makes white clay/charcoal bars and swirls them.  You can always make more than one shape, too.  It would be interesting to know what the general public likes best.  I figure that's rectangle just from what you see most but on the side of many sinks by the faucet a square or round usually fits better.


----------



## paillo

Maythorn said:


> I've never seen that Paillo.  It sounds great because the soap is visible and protected yet you can smell it.  Yes cigar bands can't be done ahead and stored that way because they do get loose.  Some soaps take a long time to shrink down.



i use these and perforate with a single-hole punch in three places. i love this supplier for a number of items, and also use their stretch loops for bows: http://www.giftsintl-us.com/proddetail.php?prod=CB0206Lip&TapeSize#06


----------



## Maythorn

100 for $1.21 is a good price.  I think they would fit my soaps I made in a loaf mold.  I have a binder paper size hole puncher but that might be too big of holes but maybe not.  Thank you!


----------



## dianne70

paillo said:


> if you go with cigar bands you MUST give them a very full cure or they will slip off as the soap shrinks during curing.
> 
> i like lip-and-tape cello bags, perforated in several spots, with my label on the outside and a pretty stretch ribbon. but that's just me



Hi .... just wondering if you could post a picture of what your packaged soap looks like please.....very interested in what it looks like


----------



## Marilyna

I use adhesive labels directly on the soap, then I put it in a cello bag, fold it over and seal with the ingredient label (on the back side).  

It looks prettier than it sounds.  You could also do the adhesive labels without the bag if you want to be able to smell.  They stay on nicely and peel off cleanly.


----------



## Maythorn

Marilyna, the adhesive glue on the label is compatible to be directly on the bar and doesn't make a stain or anything?


----------



## Lindy

I have moved to the perforated polyolefin from National Shrinkwrap and totally love it!


----------



## paillo

a couple pics, as requested. not great, my new droid doesn't take the greatest photos...


----------



## Genny

Very lovely paillo


----------



## paillo

Now THAT looks like the ultimate way to go, Lindy, gotta investigate asap! Is it really as quick, easy and inexpensive as it seems to be? I am totally drooling over this system, gotta save up my soap pennies...


----------



## Marilyna

Maythorn said:


> Marilyna, the adhesive glue on the label is compatible to be directly on the bar and doesn't make a stain or anything?


 
It doesn't leave any residue and you can't see anything.  At least with the standard Avery labels or the labels I bought from Labelsbythesheet.com.


----------



## Marilyna

those are beautiful, Paillo!


----------



## Maythorn

Marilyna said:


> It doesn't leave any residue and you can't see anything.  At least with the standard Avery labels or the labels I bought from Labelsbythesheet.com.


 
Thank you for that.  My computer didn't line up address labels right the last time I tried to do them so I might try full sheet labels and cut them.  The soaps look fabulous Paillo.


----------



## dianne70

Paillo...thanks for the pics of your wrapped soaps...they look very nice....trying to find a better way other then cigar bands....will probably go something like this or the shrink wrap...have to source some in Australia though!  I have found that carting soaps to markets and such, they get a little damaged with just the cigar bands....need to be wrapped I think.  I wrap orders in tissue paper and then put a cigar band on it....but for a market this is no good as the tissue paper would probably get wrecked in transit to and from as well......its all trial and error I guess, until you find the right method!


----------



## melstan775

Amazingly beautiful paillo.  I love the  ones with the gold sparkle dragonflies.  It looks like a good, solid bar of soap.  Perfect.


----------



## Paintguru

paillo said:


> Now THAT looks like the ultimate way to go, Lindy, gotta investigate asap! Is it really as quick, easy and inexpensive as it seems to be? I am totally drooling over this system, gotta save up my soap pennies...



Wondering if you can just buy the film and use a hair dryer to shrink it.  Not sure how you would seal the ends though.  roblem:


----------



## lsg

Maythorn said:


> You make sure you cut them nice and evenly with the paper cutter and then they don't meet evenly on the back or the side or wherever you tape the two ends together. Need to be trimmed every time because soaps just aren't perfect blocks. Even with a good smooth pour.
> 
> I thought about boxes but then you have to buy adhesive labels or sheets and fit them and the design attractively next to the cutout. My design I like is too large. There's no really easy way to package is there? Unless naked soaps somehow but you'd still have to figure out a way to communicate the ingredients to customers.


 

I use cigar band-type labels with soap boxes. I make a 2' x 8" band using Printmaster and printer paper. You can just put the band along the width or length of the box and glue down the ends. The label is in the middle of the cigar band, the use directions and safety blurb on one end and the ingred list and my name and address on the other end. I place the cigar band so the label is in the middle of the front of the box and the ends are on the back.


----------

